# Has anyone tried Tocca's Brigitte perfume?



## PhillyMac (Jul 7, 2010)

I smelled this one at Sephora last week and absolutely loved it! So girly yet fresh. Does anyone own it, or does the scent start to smell boring after a while? I'm tempted to purchase, but the $68 price tag for 1.7 oz seems a little steep for my liking.


----------

